# Turbo trainers



## srj10 (8 Sep 2012)

Considering investing in a trainer to keep going over the winter and spotted the Elite magnetic in Halfords for £96,anyone on here own one or recommend one around that price, http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._229901?cm_re=Category+Pages-_-HOME+PAGE-_-R1


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Sep 2012)

IMO, if it is going to get used a lot, it is worth investing in something a bit better. Cyclops Fluid 2 is very good.

I dont like ones with switch operated variable resistance, the fluid 2 has a variable resistance curve which alters the resistance based on how hard you ride, it feels more natural to ride.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (8 Sep 2012)

There have been a few similar discussions on the past with some good answers here:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/turbo-trainer-advice-please.15580/

I, personally, do both. cycle in winter and use a turbo trainer. I own this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000BT8VOW/ref=oh_details_o03_s01_i00

with this to lift the front wheel up to desired height:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000BT8VOW/ref=oh_details_o03_s01_i00

I have found the product great for training on days when you simply cannot get out on the bike. 

Linked amazon uk though the trainer is available elsewhere. Would recommend. Happy shopping whatever you choose


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (8 Sep 2012)

Tracx VR for me


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Sep 2012)

Hold off for the Wahoo Kickr


----------



## sittingbull (8 Sep 2012)

I have the Elite Travel turbo trainer (magnetic), it's an older model but looks similar in function to the one in the Halfords link.

The resistance roller is spring loaded and this makes it a bit tricky mounting the bike on the trainer, I use a loop of strong string to tie back the roller (it pivots like a clothes peg) until the bike is mounted on the trainer. I leave the bike permanently mounted (so I don't need to do this often). If buying another I think I'd look for one where the resistance roller is positioned against the wheel with a threaded bar and adjusting nut, making fitting easier.

Riding on the trainer is physically (and mentally) harder than riding on the road. I don't use the cable to adjust resistance but use the bike's gears instead (personal preference).

A telephone directory under the front wheel is as good as a riser block to level the bike


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2012)

Spring loaded is best, as very few wheels are perfectly round and the spring compensates for this. Many turbo's used on lower end wheels give a choppy ride, due to the resistance changing as the wheel rotates.

Cateye CS1000 at least I think that is what I have so old and abused and still works fine.


----------



## oldfatfool (9 Sep 2012)

another vote for the Tacx VR if you are feeling well off the Tacx Alpinista is the ultimate, but it does restrict your speed to about 18.5 mph.


----------



## Chris.IOW (10 Sep 2012)

How about one of these, same price thanks to another Wiggle sale. http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-supercrono-inertial-elastogel-turbo-trainer/

I've ordered one as the reviews look good, hopefully no one will post a terrible review here!!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 Sep 2012)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-crono-fluid-elastogel-trainer/

I bought this because it was reviewed on Bike Radar and thought very highly of. Haven't used it yet though thanks to this pesky good weather.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2012)

That black tarmac stuff outside the house - it's useful.

I have 'lent out' my turbo at the minute - a basic fan one - you adjust the variance by using a bigger gear. I also have rollers. Hate both.


----------

